

Partially Derivative: The One About Sarah Connor - jonathonmorgan
http://www.partiallyderivative.com/news/2015/1/16/episode-10-the-one-about-sarah-connor

======
astrobiased
The podcast is as entertaining as it is informative. It's really a goldmine of
good resources/ideas and it's my favorite podcast to date.

~~~
chrisalbon
Thank you so much!

------
michellehp
Derives me crazy!great podcast! Thanks!

